# Bronx, NY - Cut-out Rescue



## judyv47954 (Jun 5, 2011)

Does your wife know where her best bread knife went? 

Great job...I especially like the idea of using an angle grinder instead of cutting the drywall with a sawsall or such. 

How late in the year do you perform cut-outs?


----------



## BeeBrothersApiary (Oct 14, 2007)

heehee...i got it from sitting at one of those cooking demonstrations for an hour during a home show one year..its the ginsue knife...we got two..shhhhhh, she's been wondering where hers went...

i'll got a rescue, any time of the year...never too soon or too late...if it's late in the summer, they get combined with a strong colony, not a weak one...

the honey i always keep an open feed in the apiaries..i do not buy sugar, hfcs, or any other time consuming, money sucking artifical food...honey is what they eat in my yards...

we got 55 lbs out of this one, making nearly a half ton for the year in cut out honey alone..

its not a grinder..its one of those Oscillating Multifunction Tools...very sexy


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice job, your boys are brave.

I also have a cutting board with lines on it. On mine I also added some 3/8" wide x 1/2" tall horizontal wood strips, keeps the nurse bees on the backside from getting squashed when I lay the comb down and am cutting.

My wife triming:


----------



## judyv47954 (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, now, I'm going to have to build one of those fancy cutting boards. I hate squishing those nurse bees. Did you just glue those strips, or use staples too?


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

judyv47954 said:


> Well, now, I'm going to have to build one of those fancy cutting boards. I hate squishing those nurse bees. Did you just glue those strips, or use staples too?


I just nailed them down with small Brads.


----------



## BeeBrothersApiary (Oct 14, 2007)

Yes the "bee brothers" are brave...they've done over a hundred cut--outs since they could walk, it's old hat for them...i suit only if i'm ganna take a honey bath or the weather is cloudy, etc...i prefer shorts n t-shirt..

i tried a similiar set-up on my cutting board long ago, had some issue because i use it as a multi-purpose type board, the spaces got in the way and broke off etc,...the ginsue is very sharp and slices easy enough not many nurses get squished...i try to remember to shake the bees off into the frame box...

thanksw


----------

